# 60 Gal 230v Compressor comprehensive install help



## revel (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi. I have purchased an Ingersoll Rand SS5L5 60Gal 5hp 230v Compressor. It is a bit of a rabbit hole. I am trying to get up and running.


I have attached an image to illustrate what I have and the problems I face.

1. Can I buy and re-purpose a Cambell Hausfeld 240v Cord. I do not know if it is colored through. I purchased a 12 guage 7ft cord from home depot. So I may not need to buy the CH cord.

2. How do the wires connect to the head unit? I am having a hard time with the manual. I do not see where the ground goes. Does it sandwhich under the motors green wire using a U shaped connector?
Why is there a green dot in front of the terminal that is in line with the white wire running to the motor??? *Does that mean anything?

3. I was told that the green screw on the plug is ground and that the other 2 terminals do not matter, so long as I have the ground hooked up properly the other 2 just need to be hooked up. That would be Black and White for the other 2. I think I can handle this part so long as I get a decent harness. 240V Receptacle was professionally installed. 


4. I found a few pipe fixtures at Lowes. Where might I find really good pneumatic specific stuff? Is the IR 1/2 Filter Regulator proper? What would you use coming out of that? My old setup had 2 couplers. I believe they were 1/4 and a 3/8. Most tripple manifolds seem to be stuck at 1/4 x's 3. 
Should I just build my own out of a T junction and reducers?


Thanks


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

i have no idea on the wiring but as far as the 2 inch long pipe any hardware store that sells black iron pipe should stock that basically its a 1/2 x 1/2nipple that is 2 inches long and for the filter regulator/ lubricator i would recommend just using a regulator/ filter without the built in lubricator because if you do any painting you do not want any oil mixed in with the air or it will mess with the paint finish


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Should be a Green Lug/screw in the Compressor Electrical box to conect both Green wires too.


----------



## revel (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up guys!

I called IR and he told me that it is the second green screw (the one not connected to the motor).

So there is a green wire from motor running to a green screw on the right. You probably can't see it in the image but there is another green screw on the left side that he said the ground from power connects to. That seems odd to me though. But that is what he said.


----------

